# Wells / Blakeney - Any Thoughts Please?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Having just returned from a wet & cold few days in Norfolk (just like the rest of GB?) we fancy a week in the Wells / Blakeney area at Whit (Spring Bank Holiday). Has anybody got any thoughts on a suitable site please? I know that there is the big site behind the woods at Wells, but we don't fancy it - not least because of the number of statics on site & the daily charge seems high.
What we would like, if possible, is:-
1) Close to the coast (preferably walking distance, for the benefit of the dog).
2) Electric hook-up.
3) Toilet / shower block (to keep the 'facilities' in the van in pristine condition ).
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Make it Easter,- join Motorcaravanners club-Join us at the Anglia Group Rally at 'Alderman Peel High School' Wells (NO elec.) and have an enjoyable time with friendly folk plus evening entertainment! bargain...(You can sign up membership on the day)


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

wackywyco said:


> Make it Easter,- join Motorcaravanners club-Join us at the Anglia Group Rally at 'Alderman Peel High School' Wells (NO elec.) and have an enjoyable time with friendly folk plus evening entertainment! bargain...(You can sign up membership on the day)


Thanks for the invitation. However, at Easter we will be travelling in completely the opposite direction when we do our semi wild tour of the Isle of Man (ferry tickets already booked).


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Lucky Lucky man.....Excellent place. have you asked for IOM advice on the forum last year? I think I may have sent a rambling E mail to you about our experiences over there.... Enjoy!!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

wackywyco said:


> Lucky Lucky man.....Excellent place. have you asked for IOM advice on the forum last year? I think I may have sent a rambling E mail to you about our experiences over there.... Enjoy!!


Nope, it wasn't me that you replied to. However, thieawin recently sent me a PM with a very comprehensive tour of the island that is doable over the 10 days or so that we will be there.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi,
If you're a caravan club member, try the Shieling, a 5 van cl. It's a 10 minute walk to wells & has views of the sea. It has toilets & showers, & extremely friendly owners. My 28ft van went in easily, I really recommend it. Enjoy!1

Chers,

CREAKY


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

CREAKY said:


> Hi,
> If you're a caravan club member, try the Shieling, a 5 van cl. It's a 10 minute walk to wells & has views of the sea. It has toilets & showers, & extremely friendly owners. My 28ft van went in easily, I really recommend it. Enjoy!1
> 
> Chers,
> ...


Don't think that's The Shieling - the latter's just south of Cley.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If your in the Caravan Club theres a CL in Walcott which is next to the beach and on Hardstanding with hook up. You walk out of the front gate and your on the beach. Cant remember the name at the mo as i,mat work but theres not many Cls in Walcott


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

drcotts said:


> If your in the Caravan Club theres a CL in Walcott which is next to the beach and on Hardstanding with hook up. You walk out of the front gate and your on the beach. Cant remember the name at the mo as i,mat work but theres not many Cls in Walcott


Thanks for the suggestion, but we are in the C & CC. None of their sites seem to fit the bill, so I'm hoping that somebody knows of a site in the area that isn't attached to either of the clubs.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

hi drcotts,
Can you tell me a bit more about the Walcott site, I can't find it,
thanks
lala


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

We live in North Norfolk. I really recommend the camp site at Stiffkey wonderful views over the marshes [no EHU]. Or Kelling Heath expensive but lovely. Or any sites in the Burnhams. The Wells site is very commercial but has lovely woodland on the beach. When you come visit Cookies at Salthouse for the best fish dinner anywhere.Oh and don't forget to call into Keys auctioneers at Aylsham hence "Gavel."


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

If you (like us) refuse to use Pinewoods, & don't want a CS/CL, how about finding something further along and using the Coasthopper bus?

http://www.norfolkgreen.co.uk/timetables/index.aspx shows the bus routes - it's a frequent service along the coast road, & not excessively expensive.

PS if you're planning the summer half term week, then book early!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gavel said:


> When you come visit Cookies at Salthouse for the best fish dinner anywhere.Oh and don't forget to call into Keys auctioneers at Aylsham hence "Gavel."


I agree about Cookies place. Been there many many times and the food is wonderful, especially the crabs. 8)

steve


----------

